# 2021 A4 Allroad Configurator and Order Guide



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

According to Car and Driver, the '21 will offer a 12-volt hybrid system to its turbocharged four-cylinder. Horsepower is also bumped up by 13, for a total output of 261. Elsewhere, lane-departure warning becomes standard, wireless Apple CarPlay is introduced, and a built-in toll-road transponder is added to the car's rear-view mirror. The Convenience Package—available only on the base Premium trim—now includes front and rear parking sensors and a heated steering wheel, while the mid-range Premium Plus trim now comes standard with adaptive cruise control, lane-keeping assist, and a 360-degree exterior camera system; Prestige trims adds heated rear seats.

Nice that I won't have to get the Prestige trim to get it equipped the way I would like it.

With my '017 AR lease ending in mid-September, I need to weigh my options.

Does anyone know when we will start seeing '21s, and when the Audi Order Guide will be published? Usually this guide is published in mid-June,but I know that everything is off-schedule this year.


----------



## Fleuger999 (Jun 10, 2019)

archrenov8 said:


> According to Car and Driver the '21 will offer a 12-volt hybrid system to its turbocharged four-cylinder. Horsepower is also bumped up by 13, for a total output of 261. Elsewhere, lane-departure warning becomes standard, wireless Apple CarPlay is introduced, and a built-in toll-road transponder is added to the car's rear-view mirror. The Convenience Package—available only on the base Premium trim—now includes front and rear parking sensors and a heated steering wheel, while the mid-range Premium Plus trim now comes standard with adaptive cruise control, lane-keeping assist, and a 360-degree exterior camera system; Prestige trims add heated rear seats.
> 
> With my '017 AR lease ending in mid-September, I need to weigh my options.
> 
> Does anyone know when we will start seeing '21s, and when the Audi Order Guide will be published? Usually this guide is published in mid-June.


If I was a guessing man, I'd say configurator in late Aug and vehicles showing up near the end of the year. 

I've been looking at leasing an A6 AR and test drove one a few weeks ago. I loved the drive and interior design and fit & finish but was very disappointed with the interior cargo space. It is only 45 cu ft with the rear seats down which is tiny for a mid-size vehicle. Also, the rear seats sit about about 20 degrees as they do not fold flat consuming even more space. Compared to a MB E450 wagon which has 64 cu ft with rear seats folded down and they fold flat. almost 20 cu ft makes a big difference so I'm on the fence about MB or Audi. Good luck with your next vehicle.


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

Fleuger999 said:


> If I was a guessing man, I'd say configurator in late Aug and vehicles showing up near the end of the year.
> 
> I've been looking at leasing an A6 AR and test drove one a few weeks ago. I loved the drive and interior design and fit & finish but was very disappointed with the interior cargo space. It is only 45 cu ft with the rear seats down which is tiny for a mid-size vehicle. Also, the rear seats sit about about 20 degrees as they do not fold flat consuming even more space. Compared to a MB E450 wagon which has 64 cu ft with rear seats folded down and they fold flat. almost 20 cu ft makes a big difference so I'm on the fence about MB or Audi. Good luck with your next vehicle.


I am quite happy with my A4 AR- the ride, fit and finish, controls, comfort, quiet, are all top notch, and it has enough room for me and my husband and our two dogs, and hauling plants, furniture, artwork, building materials. Looking forward to the mild hybrid, broader sport seat color options, and possibly more advanced safety systems.


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

archrenov8 said:


> I am quite happy with my A4 AR- the ride, fit and finish, controls, comfort, quiet, are all top notch, and it has enough room for me and my husband and our two dogs, and hauling plants, furniture, artwork, building materials. Looking forward to the mild hybrid, broader sport seat color options, and possibly more advanced safety systems.


My dealer emailed the '21 Order Guide. I am meeting her later today to place an order.


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

*order placed*

So I placed an order on Saturday- A4 Allroad Prestige, Navarra Blue Metallic over Okapi Brown, Gray Oak Natural Inlays, Audi Beam Rings, All Weather Mats. No other options needed, because everything is pretty much standard. Even in the lower trim lines, so many optional features have been made standard.


----------

